# what is chassis intrusion?



## E.Pope (Sep 28, 2004)

hi all,

i just have a question here. my system has been running hot lately. i have a msi neo2 plat. ed. motherboard with a p4 3.2 installed. i am using the original cpu fan with 1 8cm fan in the window, 4 more 8cm fans in the case. my cpu fan starts running like crazy. it runs at about max regardless of system applicaiton. i can only check my temps in bios (i think) and it's running like 55-60C. when i go to bios under the pc health tab, there is something called chassis intrusion. currently i have it disabled, but the other options are enabled and reset. to enable this would it help my cpu fan out a little? or does it have anything at all to do with system cooling. i installed a cooler master cpu fan but found that it ran hotter with the new one, so i installed the old. any suggestions?

e.pope


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

chassis intrusion is a utility that the bios can use to tell you someone has opened the case. (intruded into the chassis)

alot of times i office buildings, the administrator will use that to alert them to the fact that someone had opened that pc.

once someone opened the case, a little button would pop out, and the chassis intrusion alert would show during next boot. (and some bios's force the boot to stall untill you go into the bios and reset the intrusion alarm.

if you don't have a fear of someone opening your case, then it's best to leave this feature off.

it isn't at all related to heat.

but, about that heat, which direction are them fans all blowing?

a good test is to run it with the case open, and a fan blowing into it, and see if it still heats up. if it still reports a high temp, then you might check to see if there is thermal paste under the processor. if blowing a fan in the side helps, then you will want to look into adding out-blowing case fans at the top of the tower, usually in the back right under the power supply is the easiest spot to add them.

also, everest is a good tool to use to see your temps. (formerly Aida32) you can get it here: http://www.lavalys.com/products/download.php?pid=1&lang=en

and then there is speedfan. speed fan is good at showing temps, and on some motherboards can control the fan speeds, and it shows a temp in the system tray if you want it to. you can find speedfan at: http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------

